
Ask HN: Please suggest uses for an old Mac - berkeshire
Hi HN,<p>Long time lurker (2007 or so onwards), first time poster.<p>I have a Mac Mini, circa 2010, 2.4GHz Intel Core2 Duo processor(s), 2GB RAM, 320 GB storage. OS: Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard, cant be upgraded beyond this). Its from my iOS app development days.<p>Since the power usage by a Mac Mini is low [1], I am keen to run something good on it. It may not be on the network, more of a standalone.<p>I am not into mining. I dont want to run shared-computing-for-a-cause type of applications.<p>What can I run on this, other than dynamic photo frames.<p>Thanks for your time. Cheers. Stay safe.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.apple.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;HT201897
======
peterburkimsher
Multi-boot it and use it for testing or legacy app development! I did that
with a MacBook Pro 2007 that I was kindly given.

I've needed to use it to jailbreak & downgrade iPhone 4S to iOS 6.1.3, and
more recently, to build an app to use an old iPhone to generate a clean HDMI
camera feed.

If your Mac Mini can run 10.4 Tiger, you'll even be able to use some Classic
apps (e.g. Age of Empires). There's a couple of sites with some good software
collections:

[https://macintoshgarden.org/](https://macintoshgarden.org/)

[https://www.macintoshrepository.org](https://www.macintoshrepository.org)

------
brudgers
Sell it on eBay and donate the money to your local food bank.

